# Install fence post w/ concrete in Rain



## Tiny207 (Mar 12, 2011)

I've been attempting to install 20 fence panels over the past several weeks but, I've been delaying it every weekend due to rain... Now, this weekend calls for rain showers and I can't put it off for much longer because of my work schedule changing soon.

I would be digging a 3' hole with 6"+/- of drainage rocks and then the fence post and surround it with the fast-setting quikcrete.

Would I get the same results installing the posts in the rain as I would in drier conditions? Also would it also work with a saturated ground? I've checked a couple of the holes that were left from the old fence and there was about 3-4" of water in them.

Thank You!


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Tiny207 said:


> I've been attempting to install 20 fence panels over the past several weeks but, I've been delaying it every weekend due to rain... Now, this weekend calls for rain showers and I can't put it off for much longer because of my work schedule changing soon.
> 
> I would be digging a 3' hole with 6"+/- of drainage rocks and then the fence post and surround it with the fast-setting quikcrete.
> 
> ...


Dig the hole, install the rock and post, then pour the concrete mix in the hole* dry* and compact it with a shovel handle as you fill the hole and plumb the post. Let'er rain.:yes:


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

What Bud said. Or mix it yourself and pour it in. While I would not do a concrete deck or driveway in a downpour because you will see the surface, a post hole is a different beast. Ron


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

No problem pouring post in the rain.I would still premix.I like to crown the concrete around the post to shed water away.The only problem I see is if started raining hard enough to wash the crown away.Other than that there's no problem.


----------



## tony.g (Apr 15, 2012)

As above, concrete likes watery conditions because it cures better, though not showers heavy enough to wash it away.


----------



## Tiny207 (Mar 12, 2011)

What if I put a layer of soil on top after it has cured, so grass will grow back. Will that effect it?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Tiny207 said:


> What if I put a layer of soil on top after it has cured, so grass will grow back. Will that effect it?


Personally I never domed a post hole with concrete, I always allowed the concrete surface to remain down about four inches so soil could be added.

I see no reason to re-invent the post hole process now.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Tiny207 said:


> What if I put a layer of soil on top after it has cured, so grass will grow back. Will that effect it?


Don't overthink things. It is concrete. Used as piers for bridges and buried in water, used as foundations for houses and buried in dirt. A few inches of dirt on top will have zero effect. Ron


----------

